# Tatas drive Nano project to Gujarat.



## amizdu (Oct 7, 2008)

Tata Motors have almost finalised at Gujarat for setting up their Nano plant.



> Within days of exiting from West Bengal, Tatas have decided to relocate their Rs one lakh-Nano car project in Gujarat, after scouting many sites including that Karnataka and Andhra Pradesh.
> 
> Tata Group Chief Ratan Tata and the Chief Minister Narendra Modi would jointly announce the project in the state later in the day, officials said.
> 
> ...



Source

All the best Tata!


But, my only concern is HOW THE HELL are we going to manage the traffic, if Nanos become a success!?


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

Modi Rocks !!! we need such a CM for every state .if we want to make India a developed nation..Seriously how fast the Guj gOvt has given land to Tata denotes its seriousness to Nano Project ..Hats off to Modi


----------



## x3060 (Oct 7, 2008)

all because of one dirty politician, deciding that the state should never grow, its peoples like this that makes the country worse .

good luck tata


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2008)

Mamata ****erjee just made thousands lose their jobs and hundreds of acres of land go waste. Hat's off to this brainless stupid woman. 

I doubt if any company would ever look at Bengal to put a factory, thanks to queen of stupid morons.

She single handedly ruined development and steady income in state. Hat's off to her.

She may have won the battle but Bengal has to pay the price of consequences.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 7, 2008)

^+1

Now *no one* will invest in West Bengal. She is worse than the communists.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

^^ yes ..ekdum korrect ...its the politicians like Mamta who just play Vote Bank politics and f**k the state for their own selfish motives ..thats y some states are developed and some r still developing (read undeveloped)...Hats off to Modi again for making Gujarat No1 State of India


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone ready to become a politician??? Naale ko saaf karne k liye, Naale mein toh haath daalna hi padega....

I'm seriously looking forward to start my own party in future.....And I'm serious.....

Dad advises me to be an IAS officer (Permanent Executive), but I still feel that we need to get rid of the Politicians (Political Executive) who all are faggots.



esumitkumar said:


> Hats off to Modi again for making Gujarat No1 State of India


Indeed hats off to him, but he still can't be forgiven for the Gujarat riots.... Atleast, I can't.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

AHMEDABAD: 

Nano — "an orphan without a home", as Tata called it — has finally found its home 25 km from Ahmedabad, at Sanand. *The 
capacity of the new plant is expected to be higher than that of the abandoned Singur plant and the Tatas have set an extremely tight time-frame of around 12 months to commission it* 

While the Tatas' decision to move from Singur to Sanand was formally announced at a joint news conference by Gujarat Chief Minister Narendra Modi and Tata in Gandhinagar on Tuesday, *Tata told TOI in an exclusive interview that he was extremely impressed with Modi's seriousness of intent and the speed with which his government moved to seal the deal.*

Tata Motors MD Ravi Kant said *it took Gujarat just 10 days* to tie up all the loose ends — make the land ready for possession, get all clearances and approvals and offer a final deal. Tata said his company decided to take up the offer "late last evening", and he was here the next day to sign an MoU with the state government. 

The signs of the Tatas moving to Gujarat were available earlier, though. TOI had reported that Gujarat would be Nano's destination the very day Tata announced his decision to move from Singur. 

The deal given by Gujarat is just as good as the one offered by West Bengal and, in some respects, better. As against 1,000 acres on initial offer in West Bengal, Gujarat has given 1,100 acres. This land is unencumbered and would be sold to Tata Motors on prevailing market rates. 

Ravi Kant said the Sanand plant was being planned for a capacity of 5 lakh cars a year, up from the Singur plant's proposed capacity of 3 lakh cars. Tata said, as promised, he was planning to meet the deadline of the last quarter of this year for launching the Nano, although the first cars would roll out of the Tata plants in Pantnagar, Uttarakhand and Pune, Maharashtra. 

A visibly relieved Tata told TOI that he had not come to Gujarat to merely build a car plant but to contribute to the state as a responsible corporate citizen. He later announced that the Tatas would take up agriculture and marine biology research in the state as well as build an ITI near the Nano plant for training workers. 

Clearly, what's West Bengal's loss is Gujarat's gain. Although Tata said he was sad to leave Singur, he seemed happy to have left behind the game of political brinkmanship started by Mamata Banerjee. *"There is a bad M and a good M and we have made the transition," he said in an obvious reference to Mamata and Modi.* ..Very Very True


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 7, 2008)

was mamta the reason for stock market crashes?


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 7, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Anyone ready to become a politician??? Naale ko saaf karne k liye, Naale mein toh haath daalna hi padega....



I am ready to become a politician but there is a catch, actually three catches.

The Municipal Council Seat of my area is reserved for woman.
The Delhi legislative assembly seat of my area is again reserved for a woman.
The House of People  seat is set is reserved for SC candidate.

This only leaves me the President and Council of State seats both of which are ceremonius roles.

Offtopic/ Just noticed this is my 2000th post on the forum.


----------



## ico (Oct 7, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> I am ready to become a politician but there is a catch, actually three catches.
> 
> The Municipal Council Seat of my area is reserved for woman.
> The Delhi legislative assembly seat of my area is again reserved for a woman.
> ...


I'm also from Delhi....Where actually in Delhi do you live?

Congrats on your 2000th post....


----------



## mastermunj (Oct 8, 2008)

Long Live Modi..

Nano is lucky to get into gujarat, modi will facilitate them very nicely..

And bengal became unlucky because of that moron mamta..


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 8, 2008)

MODI BHAI JINDABAB...we need more people like you...


----------



## amizdu (Oct 8, 2008)

@kumarmohit 

Congrats on your 2000th post.


----------



## slugger (Oct 8, 2008)

when it comes to industrial development Gujrat kicks the balls out of the other states

commie Bengal and the pepul there any way did not deserve the Nano plant. serves them right


----------



## moshel (Oct 8, 2008)

wow, first time i am seeing 14 posts together and almost all are praising modi!!! now thats a rare site..hee hee...

I would like to make a few of points.

this tata plant will create almost 10,000 jobs......
the farmers of Gujarat have themselves come forward to sell their land for setting up this plant.
tatas are known to help develop the places wherever they put their plants. one fine example is Jamshedpur.
Jamshedji tata had donated Rs. 1000/- in 1900 to sanand to save animals during famine.

in other thoughts i really want to know what the local bengalis think abt whatever has happened. I mean, whats the general sentiment of people living in a big city like Kolkata abt the whole singur-nano-mamta issue.


----------



## slugger (Oct 8, 2008)

moshel said:


> in other thoughts i really want to know what the local bengalis think abt whatever has happened......



a state that has been electing the same commie govt year after year for 25 years has lost its ability to think....they've become puppets at the hands of their polticians......call them zombies if you want....intellectual zombies


----------



## nix (Oct 9, 2008)

its bad thing for their farmers. am happy that the project did not come to dharwad(karnataka). 

they give farmers peanuts and expect them to be happy. tata is a multibillion dollar man and i think he can and should give those farmers much more than what they are given now.


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^^
It's not TATA who purchases the land from farmers... State Govt acquires the land from farmers and leases it to TATA..

I don't mean that its good or bad.. just saying 

_


----------



## izzner (Oct 9, 2008)

best of luck TATA...

if only it wasnt for one pathetic lady....selfish pathetic lady...


----------



## x3060 (Oct 10, 2008)

well, thats all for the state, they have signed their own doom....


----------



## karnivore (Oct 10, 2008)

slugger said:


> a state that has been electing the same commie govt year after year for 25 years has lost its ability to think....they've become puppets at the hands of their polticians......call them zombies if you want....intellectual zombies


When u do not have a clue about WB and its politics, why don't u STFU.

True, commies have thwarted growth in the most disgusting way possible, but calling the entire population of WB puppets, shows intellectual hollowness.


----------



## slugger (Oct 10, 2008)

greed is the root cause of all evil..remove greed and you have world peace...people in WB should learn to remain happy with their Ambassdor factory....*Amby pwns the phantom*



karnivore said:


> When u do not have a clue about WB and its politics, why don't u STFU.


you would be *verrry* surprised buddy 

when the staff of the branch of a nationalised bank actually *discourages you from opening a bank account in their branch* and instead almost forces you to add the name to the existing account you have...you know that the state is destined to rot sittiing in their dilapitated tea shops discussing lenin and sum post-modern neo-linguistic cultural revolution crap


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

Na-no....lolz


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

Moving to gujarat, aftr wat waz happening in WB, waz the best thing tata did


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

amipoal said:


> But, my only concern is HOW THE HELL are we going to manage the traffic, if Nanos become a success!?



In the same way when Maruti became a success.....


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 10, 2008)

Then there were not sooooo many carz as of now u noe


----------



## sam9s (Oct 10, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Then there were not sooooo many carz as of now u noe


Thats what you say, ask those who were in that gen when maruti was everywhere. Overloaded the roads, but still more companies and cars continued to come and we are still going. Every gen says the same, one day we wont be able to even walk on these roads.............but the world continues, population continues, cars, automobiles, all continues to grow and still people are living, growing and walking on the same roads as well.........


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Thats what you say, ask those who were in that gen when maruti was everywhere. Overloaded the roads, but still more companies and cars continued to come and we are still going. Every gen says the same, one day we wont be able to even walk on these roads.............but the world continues, population continues, cars, automobiles, all continues to grow and still people are living, growing and walking on the same roads as well.........


 
Cool Sam..u have become so serious


----------



## karnivore (Oct 10, 2008)

slugger said:


> you would be *verrry* surprised buddy
> 
> when the staff of the branch of a nationalised bank actually *discourages you from opening a bank account in their branch* and instead almost forces you to add the name to the existing account you have...you know that the state is destined to rot...



So you get to comment on whole of WB because of a supposed bad experience of opening of an account. That is indeed intellectual hollowness at its full glory.



slugger said:


> ....sittiing in their dilapitated tea shops discussing lenin and sum post-modern neo-linguistic cultural revolution crap


That is another display of pride in ignorance.  People who actually understand Lenin or post-modernism do not sit in "dilapidated tea shops" and those who do sit there discuss everything but those. I doubt if Lenin or post-modernism is discussed anywhere other than college or University classrooms or commie HQ.

"Cultural revolution" ? What is that thing and who the hell in WB discusses that ?

Ever heard of Jindal's project at Salboni, where 5000 acres of land were acquired, almost without a fuss, at about the same time Tata's were acquiring land at Singur. Singur was destined to fail for reasons, beyond the capacity of your understanding.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 10, 2008)

Gujarat just went one-up in industrial sector..


----------



## amizdu (Oct 13, 2008)

*Possible launch date for Nano.*

Tata Nano is likely to be released on Ratan Tata’s birthday on December 28.



> Tata Nano is likely to be rolled out around Ratan Tata’s birthday on December 28, just as the ‘Indica ‘ was launched a decade ago when he turned 61.
> 
> According to informed sources, Tata Motors is working on a plan to launch the ‘People’s Car’ , as Tata fondly refers to, to coincide with his birthday with about 10,000 units being readied to be rolled-out from the company’s facilities in Pune and Pantnagar . Vendor sources also said, already parts for about 12,000 units of Nano have been dispatched to Tata’s both Pune and Pantnagar facilities.
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## vineyard (Oct 18, 2008)

where tata s are still talking about nano there is one more car company (very small time) has come up with (already launched) a similar car like nano. i dont recollect its either in gujarat or bihar. i saw it on news couple of days ago. jus wonder how are we going to manage the infrastructure especially in metros once these cars are on road.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 19, 2008)

^^
Are you talking about this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=965467&postcount=33


----------

